# Joel Meyerowitz interview, Guardian newspaper



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 7, 2018)

Photography legend Joel Meyerowitz: phones killed the sexiness of the street

I enjoyed this, you might also.


----------



## vin88 (Mar 7, 2018)

eventually they will have an "implanted phone" . walking down the street "babbling".


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 7, 2018)

Interesting read.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2018)

He was one of the photographers that I admired many years ago when I was young. His photography inspired me in many others. I think he's right. Cameras are now omnipresent, ubiquitous.  We have all had our fill of street images. Pictures have never been so so easy to take or make. He was working in the time and photography was fresh and new is a mass communication idea with widespread distribution. Now we have lots and lots of little individual voices.


----------



## cgw (Mar 9, 2018)

He's also selling a $170 "Master Class."

Joel Meyerowitz - Masters Of Photography


----------



## vin88 (Mar 9, 2018)

good post !  is there a web site of just "street photographers?  i have a 1945 pix. that should be entered.


----------

